

Functional Finite-state Machines using Akka - amsaarin
http://akisaarinen.fi/blog/2012/05/13/functional-finite-state-machines-using-akka/

======
amsaarin
On a related note, this recently trended article does a good job of explaining
what state machines are: [http://blog.markwshead.com/869/state-machines-
computer-scien...](http://blog.markwshead.com/869/state-machines-computer-
science/)

